# Making a benchtop from edged joined oak planks



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

In order to avoid purchasing a bunch of good clean oak planks, I want to make my bench top from not-so-perfect available planks. I intend to run the lumber, not length-wise, but width-wise instead. This way I can utilize the boards I have which have knots and splits here and there. I need to cut 26" lengths from my boards which will give me a bunch of pieces which are from 3" to 8" wide. I intend to edge glue them to make a complete bench top. 
I think (but am asking for advice) this is OK and should work out without the top splitting. However, when it comes to mounting the top to the bench I do not think I can get away with glueing the whole thing down. Or can I? If not, how would you suggest that I attach the top?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Daryl...

just something to think about here.....I'd glue up a piece of 3/4" MDF to your Oak. The MDF will give you some much needed mass and help absorb impacts, greatly limiting the amount of stress at the glue joints. You could then cradle the top into your bench body or straddle the top, using brackets to mount the top...personally I like a nice lip on the top, extending out...makes for good clamping when needed...


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Both of your ideas are being considered. Actually, my plan is to have a lip on one side and a flush edge on the other.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Firstly I would like to know the thickness of the oak that you plan to use as width means nothing in a workbench, as a matter of fact within reason the narrower the better. What I would do if I had enough material would be to rip the planks into 3" widths and then flat glue them together in a staggered formation much like a bowling lane , shuffle board or oh yes a workbench top.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Its 3/4" oak. Yes, I'd like to have it thicker but its not really nessessary. I don't plan on any major assaults with a 10 lb hammer.
Flat edge glueing is what I have decided to do. Not real sure about the method of attachment to the base though. Waiting for more advice from y'all.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just remember, wood expands width-wise. Could create problems down the road. You want something under the oak. A 3/4" board laying flat isn't very sturdy as a work surface.
I used a solid core door. Heavy and sturdy.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

A door is a very good idea. Can't wait till the weather gets a little warmer so people start building houses again and throwing away good scrap.


----------

